# Unable to boot OSX partition under FreeBSD



## thanatos (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello all, finally managed to install freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 on my first generation MacBook via USB using rEFIT. Unfortunately pressing the alt key I'm only shown a "windows" partition which of course contains my freebsd FreeBSD OS thus unable to dual boot into my OSX. Using *fdisk* I can see my main osx partition in freebsd FreeBSD, untouched and detected as apple-hfs+. Do I need to bless that partition? The problem is I don't have any apple install disks either. Can I proceed uninstalling freebsd FreeBSD within, and then booting up OSX?

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## thanatos (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone willing to offer any advice on the issue? Is there a cmd available that will allow me in altering which OS is booted first within the bootloader config?

Thanks once more


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

  It sounds like you have overwritten the OS X boot loader, so I'd guess you will have to find an OS X CD to recover from this. Did you follow any particular guide when doing the dual boot install?
Also another idea, if you just want to be able to play with FreeBSD or any other OS you can use VirtuaBox instead of trying to dual boot which will be safer in terms of not breaking your OS X install,

thanks Andy.


----------

